# Medir caudal de agua o viento



## eduarni (Mar 11, 2009)

que mas muchachos , necesito un favor si por casualidad alguno de ustedes no tendra un plano para hacer un sensor de caudal ya sea de viento o de agua tengo muchas dudas y me gustaria saber si depronto alguno me pudiera colaborar con este tema el sensor tiene que ser de 0 a 10 Voltios y lo maximo que puedo utilizar es un pic 16f84 ,les agradeseria cualquier información


----------



## snowboard (Mar 11, 2009)

¿ si tomas un motorcito de esos de auto de juguete y le pones una élice y mides la tensión en sus bornes?.

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2009)

Algunos sensores de velocidad tienen una hélice, otros tienen un tubo pitot con dos sensores de presión que trabajan en diferencial, y otros tienen no me acuerdo si un ptc o ntc dentro de un tubo , y según pasa más se enfría más.

La idea de Snowboard es muy buena y barata, y los pic suelen tener una entrada analógica para hacer la conversión, tb podés usar los motorcitos que entran y sacan el carro de los CD o DVD.

Algo que se me acaba de ocurrir es desmontar la rueda y el optoacoplador de un mouse y contar pulsos, tacómetro. Jejes si lo montás bién hasta podrías indicar sentido de giro con el doble opto !

.


----------



## eduarni (Mar 13, 2009)

mira DOSMETROS me gustaria saber que sensores comerciales puedo consegir con helice,y cuales serian los otros que tienen un tubo pitot con dos sensores de presión que trabajan en diferencial , si no es mucha molestia me podrias mostrar un plano guia para poder montar el cto,gracias a snowboard por su opinion pero tengo un inconveniente con el motorcito es que al montarlo me pediran el torque desarrollado y creo que este no lo puedo sacar facilmente ya que va a manejar diferentes velocidades


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Mar 13, 2009)

Eduarni,mi aporte a tu idea podria ser simple,pero,en algun momento racurriras a el.En la pag. : http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Calculators/Calculators.htm  figuran entre un total de 15 interesantes calculadores 02 que te podrian importar,se ubican al final de su listado: '''a wind chill calculator'' y ''A metric wind chill calculator''.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2009)

Eduarni, no se quienes venden los pitot ya hechos. En la industria y la naval se usan, fijate por ahí. Sinó empezá a leer dinámica de fluidos jeje

http://www.unav.es/ocw/labfluidosing10708/GPL_1_Spanish_07_08.pdf

Barry, interesante algunas de las tablas !


----------



## Nepper (Feb 21, 2013)

Buenas!
estoy buscando un medidor y regulador de caudal que entregue la medición en 4-20mA
La verdad que estuve buscando y no puedo encontrar un producto que haga eso (tal vez porque no conozco el nombre técnico)
Yo lo conocía como valvula proporcional, para ser utilizado con un PID, pero me encontré con catalogos que no entiendo bien si manejan caudal. Creo que decían valvulas de 2 vias servocontroladas. Me imagino que son esas, pero me gustaría informarme un poco mas...
Seguramente a 2 vias se refiere a "entrada y salida". Del caño me arreglo yo...

Además necesito un medidor de caudal de gas para tener la realimentación en el proceso. El tema que ese si que no se como se compra. Creo que para agua si hay, pero para gas no los encuentro en los catalogos que tengo.

Usteden conocen productos para regular caudal y medir caudal de gas?
Yo me imagino que tambien debe existir algún producto que haga ambas cosas, vos lo pones, lo seteas a 7 L/m y te lo regula solo... eso tambien estaría bueno, si no lo hago yo con el PLC, que le sobran entradas y salidas analogicas...

Muchas grácias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2013)

Para medir: *Caudalímetro*


----------



## Nepper (Feb 21, 2013)

ok... el caudalimetro no será problema... no me fije en internet porque me detuve mas en pensar en el de regulación 

mi error pss:

El regulador o "valvula proporcional", o servopilotada si creo que voy a necesitar ayuda, porque ninguna dice que se regula con 4-20mA


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 22, 2013)

Nepper dijo:


> ok... el caudalimetro no será problema... no me fije en internet porque me detuve mas en pensar en el de regulación
> 
> mi error pss:
> 
> El regulador o "valvula proporcional", o servopilotada si creo que voy a necesitar ayuda, porque ninguna dice que se regula con 4-20mA



En este link encuentras informacion sobre válvulas proporcionales que funcionan con señal de de 4-20 mA para apertura de 0 a 100%y que pueden funcionar con aire o electricidad.

Sobre medidores de caudal en la industia del petroleo utilizan medidores másicos del tipo coriollis, los cuales son mu precisos!, eso si son un poco costosos!, pero para medicion de gas funcionan muy bien!!!

saludos


----------

